# Is there a Dura-Ace 7800 compact??



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

I'm trying to find a DA 7800 compact crank (new or used) and I'm unable to locate one. However, I've been told there may be a few out there. Is this like the Loch Ness monster or do they really exist? 

I can't afford a new DA7900 crank so are there any other good options if I want to stay with polished as opposed to grey or black?


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Don't believe they ever released a compact under the 7800 series. However, they did release the RC series (RC-700, 600, etc.) that were Road Compact (RC) that kinda bridged the gap between Ultegra and DA at the time to provide a compact option, if memory serves. I actually just picked a 700 up off eBay with the BB for under $100.

And yes, it is a simple polished finish.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Thanks krisdrum,

Looks like the weight of the FC-R700 is 725 grams and the weight of Ultegra SL is 797grams. I understand the Ultegra may be a bit stiffer but as a lightweight rider, I'm not sure I would notice it. And the FC comes polished and the Ultegra SL only in gray.

Anyone else have experience with this crank?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Those weights don't look correct. Appears that the 700 weight is without BB, while Ultegra SL is with. The 700 is definitely heavier than the Ultegra SL. I have both cranks. While I don't care for the 'ice' look of the Ultegra SL, IMO, the 700 is butt-ugly. Arms are polished, with very industrial-looking grey chain-rings.


----------



## gnatman (Jan 14, 2009)

I have two R700 cranks, and they're nice. The shifting is excellent and weight compares well to more expensive options. Great value.

I'm not so concerned about looks...matter of personal taste.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Hmm, you may indeed be correct about the weights. I also don't care for the "ice" look of the SL and was hoping the 700 was polished like an Ultegra (or at least a 105) might be. So you're saying the overall look is low grade? Hmm,doesn't sound like it is going to mesh very well with the rest of the DA series. 

Maybe I'll have to go with an Ultegra 6700 crank, but I think that is also grey in color. Ack!


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

hawker12 said:


> Hmm, you may indeed be correct about the weights. I also don't care for the "ice" look of the SL and was hoping the 700 was polished like an Ultegra (or at least a 105) might be. So you're saying the overall look is low grade? Hmm,doesn't sound like it is going to mesh very well with the rest of the DA series.
> 
> Maybe I'll have to go with an Ultegra 6700 crank, but I think that is also grey in color. Ack!


I think Dr John means he doesn't like the look of the spider on the R700, nothing about quality or fit and finish, purely aesthetic. I haven't had a chance to ride my cranks yet, but I think they look good. I'm also more of a function over form guy to put it in perspective.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

The 6700 is in a grey color, but looks better than the SL. You'll probably be able to find some 6600 cranks that are compact still. I had the standard 6600's and they're just as nice as the 6700.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Wasn't the R series a "stop gap" for Shimano as the compact crank became popular (FSA and others were kicking their butts), but they weren't quite yet ready to release the newest versions of DA and Ultegra? So, I could be wrong, but I don't think you'll find compact in any of the older series.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

krisdrum said:


> Wasn't the R series a "stop gap" for Shimano as the compact crank became popular (FSA and others were kicking their butts), but they weren't quite yet ready to release the newest versions of DA and Ultegra? So, I could be wrong, but I don't think you'll find compact in any of the older series.


Shimano series compacts are all coded **50 so if you Google the series you want you will find 5650 eg http://www.competitivecyclist.com/p...no-105-fc-5600-l5650-l-crankset-6772.6.1.html and 6650 eg http://www.totalcycling.com/index.php/product/FC_ULTEGRA_6650_SIL.html?action=currency&id=GBP but no 7850.

The R600 was similar to a 10 speed Tiagra IMO and the R700 between 105 and Ultegra but these are getting a little long in the tooth now not that that necessarily matters.


----------



## blbike (May 12, 2006)

There was not a Dura Ace compact until the 7900 series (7950). The R700 is identical to the Ultegra 6650 cranks other the solid rings vs cutout rings on the Ultegra. The R600 is similar but has solid crank arms instead of the hollow. I had the R700 excellent crankset, stiff, and shifted perfectly.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Decided to have fun with weights. Interesting thing in comparing the R700 to Ultegra(/SL) is the chainrings. I'm pretty sure the R700's are/is (outer) heavier.

Playing with WW
FC-R700 Crankset, 172.5mm: 864g, with the SM-FC6601 BB listed seperately at 100g 
Ultegra SL Compact, 172.5mm: 811g, with the SM-FC6601 BB weighing in at 92g
R700 outer chainring (50T): 108g

And running off assumptions:
Ultegra SL's chainrings are supposedly lighter than regular 6600, which I'd assume got lighter than the 9-speed 6500's, which are listed at 92g for the 52T.

So if we cut ~20g from chainrings, 8g from the BB, the difference between the two cranksets can fall to ~25g. But as a non-weight weenie, I don't give a ****. Was fun investigation, though.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Ventruck,
Interesting info...thanks for the research. Still haven't figured out which way I'm going to go yet.

Thanks.


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

As others have said, no 7800 compact. I have used a R-700 for 15,000km or so (and a 105 Level 5650 for a few thousand), and no issues with either so far.

The main difference between the Ultega 6650 and R700 is a weeny bit of weight and looks. Both function exactly the same.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

I just put a new group on my bike, with 7801 shifters and a 6750 crank. From what I understand, the latest generation shimano cranks have the chainrings set further apart, so you can use the small chainring with 12,13,14,15, without the chain scraping on the big chainring. i couldn't be more impressed, than I am with the 6750 crankset.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Forgot to mention that I'm running an R700 myself. Before it was promoted as being able to operate without a compact-specific derailleur, whatever that means. I'd assume there's implication that the spacing of the rings is also wide therefore as no setting (limits) adjustments had to be done to my front derailleur upon swapping from a standard crank. That being said, I can cross-chain like twinkles mentions with his 6750 without rubbing.


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

IMO R700 with a less clunky design of outer chainring looks a whole lot better. I've been running R700 on a bike with Sram Force/Rival rings on it and personally I think that looks pretty nice. Probably more importantly, it works just fine. Aside from the chainrings, cassette and chain - and the obligatory brake pad swap (original 6600/5600 brake pads really suck) - the rest of the bike is 6600, non-SL. I think it looks really good on an essentially nude carbon frame with mostly silver logos.


----------

